# Tips disappearing?



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

For the last three nights I have seen a sudden, dramatic drop in tips. Last night I received only one tip out of 18 rides, and that included a couple deliveries for which the estimated payout (including expected tip amount) never happened. It also included several longer rides with pax that almost always tip (airport, business travelers from hotels, older locals.) Is this happening to others, or am I just extremely unlucky?


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

I'd like to agree that my tips have disappeared, but in order to have disappearing tips, I'd need to have tips in the first place.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

Illini said:


> I'd like to agree that my tips have disappeared, but in order to have disappearing tips, I'd need to have tips in the first place.


True, but how would you know if a tip was made, but never posted to your earnings?


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Cvillegordo said:


> True, but how would you know if a tip was made, but never posted to your earnings?


For the most part, you wouldn't. There are lots of "missing tip" conspiracy theories. I don't believe that Uber or Lyft would keep our tips. You probably just had a bad few days.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Cvillegordo said:


> True, but how would you know if a tip was made, but never posted to your earnings?


so it's easier to assume the worse and not reality maybe there weren't any tips? Hum.


----------



## NYCSUNSHINE (Dec 6, 2018)

Cvillegordo said:


> For the last three nights I have seen a sudden, dramatic drop in tips. Last night I received only one tip out of 18 rides, and that included a couple deliveries for which the estimated payout (including expected tip amount) never happened. It also included several longer rides with pax that almost always tip (airport, business travelers from hotels, older locals.) Is this happening to others, or am I just extremely unlucky?


3 different customers told me tips are not working on app - working for peanuts and now no tips ( how do we know that it's working again)


----------



## justaGoober (Mar 12, 2019)

To me, the lack of tips lately is directly related to the difference in riders. Pre-Covid, almost all of my tips were from the more affluent bar, restaurant, and airport customers. Those type of customers have pretty much disappeared....bottom line is that most of my riders now are lower income - people that simply can’t afford cars.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Cvillegordo said:


> For the last three nights I have seen a sudden, dramatic drop in tips. Last night I received only one tip out of 18 rides, and that included a couple deliveries for which the estimated payout (including expected tip amount) never happened. It also included several longer rides with pax that almost always tip (airport, business travelers from hotels, older locals.) Is this happening to others, or am I just extremely unlucky?


I haven't seen any tips either. i wonder if Uber is keeping them. Absolutely zero tips.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Cvillegordo said:


> For the last three nights I have seen a sudden, dramatic drop in tips. Last night I received only one tip out of 18 rides, and that included a couple deliveries for which the estimated payout (including expected tip amount) never happened. It also included several longer rides with pax that almost always tip (airport, business travelers from hotels, older locals.) Is this happening to others, or am I just extremely unlucky?


Extremely unlucky

Welcome to the club bro.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

I also noticed a Quest Promo I achieved was never paid out.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Uber Eats drivers just went through this. Somehow they are called Uber and suddenly all their tips showed up within 24 hours. Even my airport runs are not tipping which is extremely odd


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

This "extremely unlucky" trend continued on a super-busy Saturday night. One tip in 27 trips (no Eats deliveries.) I'm not getting a warm and fuzzy feeling that this is by chance. Has the rider app changed in some way that makes it difficult to tip? I haven't used it. I know that one guy stood at his door for several minutes trying to figure out how to tip in the app, but I figured he was just EtOH. Anyway, it's obvious that tips have dropped off the radar screen.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

It happens to all of us.

On average 25% of my riders tip.......poorly that is.  I can go 25 trips without a tip, then get 6 tips out of the next 8 rides for example. Can't logically track it, so I don't worry about it.

Sure, you get unicorn tips on occasion, but they are rare.


----------



## Rose511 (Mar 20, 2019)

Cvillegordo said:


> For the last three nights I have seen a sudden, dramatic drop in tips. Last night I received only one tip out of 18 rides, and that included a couple deliveries for which the estimated payout (including expected tip amount) never happened. It also included several longer rides with pax that almost always tip (airport, business travelers from hotels, older locals.) Is this happening to others, or am I just extremely unlucky?


It's been happening for past few weeks here in Michigan. Tips have severely dropped on eats. I think people are running out of money but still want the luxury of delivery.


----------



## Clueca (Sep 12, 2020)

Rose511 said:


> It's been happening for past few weeks here in Michigan. Tips have severely dropped on eats. I think people are running out of money but still want the luxury of delivery.


It could be that vacations are over, school has started, etc. But only opinion, up front tipping has killed the tip. It is psychological, they are tipping the ride, not the restaurant experience. 
If you go to a high end restaurant and spend $200 or $300 you will tip at a minimum, 10 to 15 percent. This is what it was before up front tipping. They enjoy their dinner and are more willing to tip. 
Who will tip a ghost dinner? Before they see it or savor it? Nobody.. So it's just a formality. Whatever small amount, unrelated to the experience. And once the order is placed, it's finished.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Gordo, this happens on the Eats side with decent regularity. The tips trickle in within about 24 hours after they “update” the app. It’s alarming and it sucks, but I’ve been made whole each time.


----------



## Clueca (Sep 12, 2020)

This just changed to up front tipping

Supposedly to help Eats drivers know right away how much they'll make.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Clueca said:


> This just changed to up front tipping
> 
> Supposedly to help Eats drivers know right away how much they'll make.


It really does work pretty well so far. We will see what happens when the non-tippers completely stop getting their food.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> It really does work pretty well so far. We will see what happens when the non-tippers completely stop getting their food.


In my case it definitely weeded out the $3 Starbucks (no tip) deliveries the first day. I've pretty much decided that deliveries are more trouble than they are worth.


----------

